# YELLOW Frog Tape



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I abandoned the "gorilla" style grip of the newest in green tape offerings from Suretape (I am of course referring to the cost prohibitive "Frog Tape" with super diaper absorbent technology that 3M rejected so the patent was then subsequently sold to their _direct_ competitor in the tape and masking market: Suretape!...breathe...) after I pulled the _entire_ base coat from a wall whilst trying to create 4" wide delicious filled stripes in a master bathroom.
Sharp lines, *huge* patches of yuck wall.
ew.
So as I was milling about the toy store (S.W. of course) I noticed a new and ungainly cardboard box of a display case that was about 7' tall.
Intruiging...
Smattered all over it were the colors bright green, bright yellow...and the words "Frog Tape" stamped strategically in all the right places.
Well then.
Of course being the normal red blooded consumer driven Amurican that I am, slowly sauntering my way over I gave the display case a quick once over to see what the hoopla was all about.

_*E*_*UReKA! *

"Delicate" surface Frog Tape comes in 'yeller!!


I welled up my sweet puppy dawg eyes and went in for the demo. Before I left the premisies I opened up the wasteful packaging (_great_ for screws and etc. stuff later on...pfft.) and pulled off a 6" yellow strip which I quickly applied to the tender faux finish on the west wall.
The first thing I observed (after the *awesome* yellow color of course) is how transparent the tape is, I mean it's_ totally_ see through!!
After a couple few seconds I gently grabbed the raised edge, and with a loud gutteral holler I yanked the holy tarnations out of that tape as if I were trying to remove a molar in the year 1825 a.d.
I stood up and peered around at the faces surrounding me in the store and could already tell that I had just made a total ass of myself just by the look of their furled brows and mild sneers.
Had I just removed the entire wall with my mighty abilities?!?

No.

Not _one_ smidgen of torn surface, not _one_ shredded edge of drywall...not even the satisfaction of loathing Frog Tape any further as I once had in the past.

I had in fact been completely defeated by the "delicate surface" Frog Tape from Suretape.


I *highly* recommend this next generation of Frog Tape.

8/10 stars.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you been taking a internet correspondence writing course ? 

or been reading Geo Plimpton or even Parodi ?

a little over the top, but still funny stuff !


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice narrative. Makes me want to go get some.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I abandoned the "gorilla" style grip of the newest in green tape offerings from Suretape (I am of course referring to the cost prohibitive "Frog Tape" with super diaper absorbent technology that 3M rejected so the patent was then subsequently sold to their _direct_ competitor in the tape and masking market: Suretape!...breathe...) after I pulled the _entire_ base coat from a wall whilst trying to create 4" wide delicious filled stripes in a master bathroom.
> Sharp lines, *huge* patches of yuck wall.
> ew.
> So as I was milling about the toy store (S.W. of course) I noticed a new and ungainly cardboard box of a display case that was about 7' tall.
> ...


could you paraphrase please, i got to the point where you saw this yellow tape at the store. I couldn't read anymore cuz you didn't really get my attention from all the rambling.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> could you paraphrase please, i got to the point where you saw this yellow tape at the store. I couldn't read anymore cuz you didn't really get my attention from all the rambling.


See, Wise, that's what ya get for being creative. I'll give some ribbing, but I'll also give ya :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WP, you been sniffin' the paint?!

Funny stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I just don't know that I could trust something so...yellow. That's basically my absolute least favorite color. I know it's not a very professional method, but I like to choose my tools based on appearance and how cool the name is; if they end up sucking, I have a back up set of reliable tools. But yeah, I think it's the whole "artsy left sided brain" of mine that makes horribly illogical choices like that.:thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> I just don't know that I could trust something so...yellow. That's basically my absolute least favorite color. I know it's not a very professional method, but I like to choose my tools based on appearance and how cool the name is; if they end up sucking, I have a back up set of reliable tools. But yeah, I think it's the whole "artsy left sided brain" of mine that makes horribly illogical choices like that.:thumbup:


i don't mind yellow, but I'm a real sucker for red :whistling2:


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> i don't mind yellow, but I'm a real sucker for red :whistling2:


I think we could be friends: red is my favorite color!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> I think we could be friends: red is my favorite color!


my last 3 girlfriends have had red hair...


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> my last 3 girlfriends have had red hair...



haha. My fiancee's hair color changes every other day. The last week it's been striped horizontally; the week before it was platinum blonde with blue highlights.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Trust me T J , you need to give up on the redheads !:yes: Been there , done that !:no:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah its pretty good. We tried a different tape on each wall when we did this, We wanted to see which worked the best. We used yellow, green and blue.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Funny stuff Wise! It's good to read something funny here on occasion.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> my last 3 girlfriends have had red hair...


Married to a redhead and red is my favorite color.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah didnt mean to ridicule you wise. I thought it was funny too. Just was kidding around, or I was dealing with some pms issues...


----------

